# KJ Noons stripped of title



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=7153&zoneid=2

I agree with this decision 100% KJ won't fight Diaz because he thinks Elite XC likes Diaz better.

Diaz vs Alvarez will probably be the title fight and Alvarez will hold that title for as long as he wants because Noons and Diaz can't beat him IMO.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree with this 100%. A champion doesn't turn down fights.

Reguardless if he likes his opponent or not. 

Now look what you did to yourself K.J. You are really unmarketable. The gold was the only thing that kept you afloat. 

No one will care anymore. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rudy210 (Sep 19, 2008)

Agreed. Diaz deserved a rematch. I could see if KJ had demolished him in their first meeting but the fight was only stopped due to cuts. Noons should have manned up instead of making excuses. Props to EXC for stepping in.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Good move by EliteXC, does anybody agree that Mark Dion is the worst manager out there?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I was about to post this. Anyway, I respect their decision. When you hold a title you have to defend it, you can't refuse top fighters.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Very glad to hear about this. A champ fights whoever the company says is #1. Noons does not have the champion spirit and should not hold a title. Hope they can set up Diaz/Alvarez soon.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Good, hopefully this makes this fights come faster.

PS: Isn't it retarded how good Alvarez suddenly got?


----------



## jbracer247 (Sep 9, 2008)

J.P. said:


> I agree with this 100%. A champion doesn't turn down fights.
> 
> Reguardless if he likes his opponent or not.
> 
> ...


i could of not put it any better he should of just taken the fight. i had never even heard of his boxing career and all that crap about not fighting the best competition. plain and simple if you are the belt holder, you can not really turn down a fight. kinda sounds like he is a little scared of diaz.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Respectful decision if he wont fight than what else can you do but strip him of it..

And for Mr Plazz. I have trained with Eddie before and grew up with him lol He has always been good haha


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

TO be honest with you guys I can see where this guys coming from. Elite xc hasnt been living up to there end of the deal. In the words of shonie carter they treat this guy like a wet food stamp. KJ was the champion and I think that after he won and defended his title against two great fighters it was more then time for them to renegotiate his contract. 

He was trying to use the Diaz fight as a bargening chip so that he could go ahead and get the money he felt he deserved. elite xc didnt want to budge and didnt renegotiate the contract when clearly it should have been renegotiated. it would have been good for both sides to renegotiate KJ's contract.

To be honest both sides dropped the ball on this one. Elite XC should have held up their end of the bargain or at the very least tried to strike some deal with KJ where he got some more money ie. a win bonus or something. KJ should have also not tried to hold the title hostage because he is the champion and should defend the title accordingly.

I mean this is what the guy does for a living can you blame him for wanting to get payed what hes worth? Just a shitty situation all around that didnt have to be that way.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

mrmyz said:


> TO be honest with you guys I can see where this guys coming from. Elite xc hasnt been living up to there end of the deal. In the words of shonie carter they treat this guy like a wet food stamp. KJ was the champion and I think that after he won and defended his title against two great fighters it was more then time for them to renegotiate his contract.
> 
> He was trying to use the Diaz fight as a bargening chip so that he could go ahead and get the money he felt he deserved. elite xc didnt want to budge and didnt renegotiate the contract when clearly it should have been renegotiated. it would have been good for both sides to renegotiate KJ's contract.
> 
> ...


everything you say is wrong.....


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Good he should be stripped of his title as he is refusing to fight the fighter they select for him and as the champ your not suppoesed to do that.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> everything you say is wrong.....


are you a fighter? do you train? If not then you more then likely dont know what KJ Noons is going through right now. He is at the top of his game and he is trying to negotiate a good deal while he can because he doesnt know if

1. he will get injured and cant fight any more
2. the promotion will screw him
3. his boxing career falls through

hes playing it smart and any one who isnt an idiot would do the same. Thats right. Who else has done this?
Randy Couture
Tito Ortiz
BJ Penn
Rich Franklin
Roger Huerta

its common sense. If you dont try to renegotiate when your on top your a ******* idiot. When is he goingrenegotiate when he has one fight left on his contract? Why would he do that when he as champion should be getting paid more.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

He wants to fight more deserving people? Then go to a diff. organization because Diaz is more than willing and deserving that fight. Was funny when Nate said someone needs to stop being a little bitch and fight his bro after his win over Neer:thumbsup: Nick is the shit for real, and Nate is sure turning into one helluva' fighter too. Nicks loving this news after getting dodged.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i think its a good decision. if u are a fighter than fight .. if not than go home


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

mrmyz said:


> TO be honest with you guys I can see where this guys coming from. Elite xc hasnt been living up to there end of the deal. In the words of shonie carter they treat this guy like a wet food stamp. KJ was the champion and I think that after he won and defended his title against two great fighters it was more then time for them to renegotiate his contract.
> 
> He was trying to use the Diaz fight as a bargening chip so that he could go ahead and get the money he felt he deserved. elite xc didnt want to budge and didnt renegotiate the contract when clearly it should have been renegotiated. it would have been good for both sides to renegotiate KJ's contract.
> 
> ...


 
i agree....i mean i dont agree with the dodging of a fight when your the champ but from the business side of things when else as a fighter are you in a better situation to negotiate......

Obviously, everyone wants to see the fight and its my belief that KJ woud fight Nick but he wanted to try to get some respect from the org and have them honor the terms of thier original contract....from that perspective what would you guys do to try to get fair treatment from XC????? Serious Question......I mean when is the right time to try to get what was promised to you...after he looses to Nick....:dunno:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think both parties are in the wrong, I think Elite XC should have offered Noons another fight and as long as he accepted allowed him to maintain his title, in the mean time they should have had Diaz fight again in a number 1 contenders fight to cement him undeniably as the true top contender, then you offer Noons the fight again and call his bluff, This crap were the champ never loses his title takes a steaming pile of crap on the Titles status and quite frankly Elite XC titles arent a very elite status already.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Who else does Elite XC have for him to fight guys? They have 2 fighters Diaz and Alvarez. He wont fight Diaz and Eddie is getting married.

Noons is upset about the way he's being treated and that's fine but if you aren't willing to defend your title your going to be stripped of it.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

If he is out of jail, they have Krazy Horse, and Edson Berto. Those are really the only LW's I know of that EXC have besides KJ, Diaz, and Edwards.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Good, hopefully this makes this fights come faster.
> 
> PS: Isn't it retarded how good Alvarez suddenly got?


ya i argee it was kinda of like where the hell did this guy come from he really stepped up in the dream tournament i really enjoyed all of his fights he would have likely won if not for the eye injury or whatever especially since his ground and pound is much more vicious than hansens 

and on Noons getting stripped ITS ABOUT TIME im a firm believer that a real champ should defend his title against whatever opponent the organization asks him to no excuses 

PS his wife is sooo hot


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm glad Noons got stripped. If you are champion you have to fight who they tell you to fight no matter what. If you won't do that then losing your title is appropriate.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

If he wanted to keep that title he should have sucked it up and fought Nick! EXC made the right decision in that regard!

But in a way I agree with KJ when he tried to get a better deal for himself while he was still the champion. When the guy that you beat to become the champion is getting more exposure and making more money then you then you know something is wrong. Why shouldn't he try to renegotiate his contract!

But in the end what does it really matter. By next year EXC will be nothing but a distant memory so those championships will mean diddly!


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

J.P. said:


> I agree with this 100%. A champion doesn't turn down fights.
> 
> Reguardless if he likes his opponent or not.
> 
> ...


Agree with you, fair play to them for doing it and not taking no bull.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

KJ should have just fought Diaz, but to be honest, he was getting shafted in the hopes that Diaz would beat him.

I think this is great for KJ though, he's clearly talented, and I think he'll find a new home rather easily (if he leaves EXC). I'd definitely like to see him fight some of the UFC LWs.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> KJ should have just fought Diaz, but to be honest, he was getting shafted in the hopes that Diaz would beat him.
> 
> I think this is great for KJ though, he's clearly talented, and I think he'll find a new home rather easily (if he leaves EXC). I'd definitely like to see him fight some of the UFC LWs.


KJ Noons vs. Nate Diaz!:thumb02: I can see that being the next UFN main event (If he leave EXC and go over to the UFC of course)! They use this entire story hype up the fight!

That or they'll just put him on the next TUF!


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

KJ still has to finish his contract with EXC so I don't think it was smart move to refuse the fight. The CBS fight card with Kimbo and Gina would have provided him huge exposure and raised his future earning potential if he won. He should have just finished out his contract, become a free agent, then get the big money. 

Maybe he wanted to get paid now because he felt losing to Diaz on CBS would have made him look bad and lowered his future value?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

JB said:


> Agree with you, fair play to them for doing it and not taking no bull.


 
i'm not being a dick JB I respect your perspective imensly...my problem is with taking that point of view as so many have...you are in effect buying XC's bullshit....

Do you guys really think they didnt **** KJ over...there was a thread a while back when this first broke and KJ broke down all he was promised and how XC was marketing Nick over him and he was the champ......


they promote where the money is and we all know this from kimbo now fighting Ken vs. Brett rogers...more money with Kens name and no real good chance of a loss for Kimbo.....hell they prob brought ken in knowing they would use him for the promo of Kimbo(welcome to XC bullshit world)


I am one of the people that feel they should have offered him another fight and worked out a better contract then he fights Nick and they hype the hell out of it...but what kind of organization are you when you strip your beltholder cuz he has a beef with his contract, especially when you really have a weak division already and KJ does have a legit point...:dunno: plus if they were in the right they would have come out with some kind of statement about his comments instead of pretending they never were said....


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I would pay to see Alvarez vs Diaz. 
Alvarez via BRUTAL KO 1st round lol:thumb02:


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> i'm not being a dick JB I respect your perspective imensly...my problem is with taking that point of view as so many have...you are in effect buying XC's bullshit....
> 
> Do you guys really think they didnt **** KJ over...there was a thread a while back when this first broke and KJ broke down all he was promised and how XC was marketing Nick over him and he was the champ......
> 
> ...


your right on the dot man. Elite XC in general isnt handeling things professionally and are making a lot of bad decisions. Do you know that a lot of people here in miami dont even know kimbo is fighting ken shamrock?! No one freaking knows. They are making a lot of poor business decisions.

*also to all of those with hate towards noons*

I found out today why he didnt take the main event fight with nick diaz. Elite XC offered him the main event with nick diaz only if he extended his current contract. They promised to market him better and they would throw him on the main event.

Shit after I found this out Im sorry but I am totally behind KJ noons on this one. Before I thought it was both of their faults but now its clear that they are dicking noons around. He is a younger guy with not that many fights under his belt and they are trying to take advantage of him.

If I were KJ I would try to get out of my elite xc contract as soon as possible ant try to sighn with some one else while Im marketable. He is dissapointed with matketing and money so the offer elite xc gives him is more fights for the same pay and more promises and they havent kept their past ones. 

Elite XC's management of fighters is riddiculous. From Kimbo to noons and I have heard rumours about other fighters that want to get out of their pro elite contracts.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

mrmyz said:


> *also to all of those with hate towards noons*
> 
> I found out today why he didnt take the main event fight with nick diaz. Elite XC offered him the main event with nick diaz only if he extended his current contract. They promised to market him better and they would throw him on the main event.
> 
> Shit after I found this out Im sorry but I am totally behind KJ noons on this one. Before I thought it was both of their faults but now its clear that they are dicking noons around. He is a younger guy with not that many fights under his belt and they are trying to take advantage of him.


Can you provide a link?


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

I am totally on KJ Noon's side for this. I really hope UFC pick him up when he's free, he deserters better than fighting for an organization that wants him to loose to who they think is a bigger star. 

I agree with KJ for turning down the fight with Diaz. Its about fairness. Bottom line Diaz did NOT deserve a title shot. He lost to KJ and won one fight since, WHICH HE CAME IN 9LBS OVER. There needs to be a penalty for this, giving him a title shot after that just proves how your organization is BS and how thin your division is. In the UFC it is very rare that a fighter gets a title shot after one win since his loss. Only guys like BJ Penn, GSP, Hughes get that kind of treatment. I mean Arlovski lost his title shot for a slow fight.

I really feel for KJ and I really hope Diaz never wins that title.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

undertow503 said:


> Can you provide a link?


 
Here boys read KJ's whole breakdown of the situation...its pretty fucked up...... http://www.mmaforum.com/elitexc-strikeforce/42685-nick-diaz-responds-k-j-cryfest.html :thumb02:


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Here boys read KJ's whole breakdown of the situation...its pretty fucked up...... http://www.mmaforum.com/elitexc-strikeforce/42685-nick-diaz-responds-k-j-cryfest.html :thumb02:


Thanks for the link!

I would rep you, but need to spread more love!

LOL drama.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

The Legend said:


> Good move by EliteXC, does anybody agree that Mark Dion is the worst manager out there?


First he screws Vera, now Noons. What's with this guy?


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

70seven said:


> I am totally on KJ Noon's side for this. I really hope UFC pick him up when he's free, he deserters better than fighting for an organization that wants him to loose to who they think is a bigger star.
> 
> I agree with KJ for turning down the fight with Diaz. Its about fairness. Bottom line Diaz did NOT deserve a title shot. He lost to KJ and won one fight since, WHICH HE CAME IN 9LBS OVER.


Nick was won 3 fights in EXC and Dream since his loss to KJ. Also, KJ turned turned the fight down because of money reasons, not because Diaz did not deserve the fight. Considering how their first fight was decided by a cut, we definitely need to see these two fight again.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Who else does Elite XC have for him to fight guys? They have 2 fighters Diaz and Alvarez. He wont fight Diaz and Eddie is getting married.



Fabricio Camones and Conner "The Hurricane" Huen are both good EliteXC Lightweights.

Camones just choked out Sammy Morgan 20 seconds into round one on a ShowXC card last month.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Camoes is good but not a title contender yet and Heun looked good against Marlon but he is 1-0 and hasn't fought on Elite XC show yet just Sho XC.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Camoes is good but not a title contender yet and Heun looked good against Marlon but he is 1-0 and hasn't fought on Elite XC show yet just Sho XC.


That's not how ShoXC and EliteXC work. Here is the breakdown.

All ShowXC does is use EliteXC fighters and put them on a Showtime card. The card ShoXC brought to you by EliteXC and Showtime.

And by the way. The same thing you said about Huen is true for Eddie Alvarez also. Alvarez only has one fight on a ShowXC card for EliteXC but you consider him a contender. Why than not Huen?


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Shogun said:


> Nick was won 3 fights in EXC and Dream since his loss to KJ. Also, KJ turned turned the fight down because of money reasons, not because Diaz did not deserve the fight. Considering how their first fight was decided by a cut, we definitely need to see these two fight again.


Noons also did say this recently:

A quote from KJ from another MMA website on this issue :


“I always wanted to fight Nick Diaz,” Noons had said. “It’s the most marketable fight for me, the best style fight for me. I think the fans want to see it. But you have to pay for something you want to see. … It is about the money and how (EliteXC was) paying somebody I already beat three times more.”

Money this or diaz not a top contender that. LOL.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

J.P. said:


> That's not how ShoXC and EliteXC work. Here is the breakdown.
> 
> All ShowXC does is use EliteXC fighters and put them on a Showtime card. The card ShoXC brought to you by EliteXC and Showtime.
> 
> And by the way. The same thing you said about Huen is true for Eddie Alvarez also. Alvarez only has one fight on a ShowXC card for EliteXC but you consider him a contender. Why than not Huen?


I know that but it's about marketablitly. The neither guy has been on the main card of any major MMA event. the biggest show for either of these guys was an IFL and Sho XC.

Sho XC is used as a place to show off younger fighters that is used to jump guys to Elite XC fights not title fights.

And yes Eddie also only has one fight under the Elite XC banner and it was also on Sho XC however Eddie Alvarez is a top 10 LW and since he fought on Sho XC has beaten 3 very good LW's. Heun hasn't fought since he beat Marlon who is a ok fighter but not that good.

Heun and Fabricio aren't title contenders right now maybe put then on a Elite XC card against a proven LW and they can be.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Honestly, who cares about the EliteXC title. It's pretty much a paper belt anyways. KJ Noons is stupid though. Why not just fight and tune Diaz again, make money, and then re-negotiate? 

Noons vs. Alvarez would be an interesting fight. I've been on the Alvarez bandwagon ever since he crushed Aaron Riley in Vancouver. This guy is making an impact and I'd expect him to run through KJ.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Honestly, who cares about the EliteXC title. It's pretty much a paper belt anyways. KJ Noons is stupid though. *Why not just fight and tune Diaz again, make money, and then re-negotiate? *
> 
> Noons vs. Alvarez would be an interesting fight. I've been on the Alvarez bandwagon ever since he crushed Aaron Riley in Vancouver. This guy is making an impact and I'd expect him to run through KJ.


Two reasons!

1. Noons wasn't making money that was the whole point of his little hissy fit. He was offered a high profile fight and he stood to make diddly squat. While the guy he did beat to become champion is being paid 3 times as much as KJ and is being marketed up the ass. Anybody would be pissed off at that end! 

2. Noons probably thought it would have been easier to Re-negotiate while he was still champion. If you think about it that title was his only leverage in getting a higher salary. If he had fought Nick Diaz and lost re-negotiating his contract might be a little bit of a problem.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> Two reasons!
> 
> 1. Noons wasn't making money that was the whole point of his little hissy fit. He was offered a high profile fight and he stood to make diddly squat. While the guy he did beat to become champion is being paid 3 times as much as KJ and is being marketed up the ass. Anybody would be pissed off at that end!
> 
> 2. Noons probably thought it would have been easier to Re-negotiate while he was still champion. If you think about it that title was his only leverage in getting a higher salary. If he had fought Nick Diaz and lost re-negotiating his contract might be a little bit of a problem.



Well he's signed the contract so he should be pissed at himself or his agent. He should have had a pay raise written into it if he became champion if that's what he wanted, but he didn't. If a fighter like Randy Couture cannot escape a contract, there's no way KJ Noons can. You signed the deal, live up to it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

the most hilarious part is that he now has no title but is still locked into the contract. EXC could just put him on the undercard for the rest of his career if they want to (ala Arlovski in the UFC). He very well could go another year without promotion as a result. He really has screwed himself.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Shogun said:


> Well he's signed the contract so he should be pissed at himself or his agent. He should have had a pay raise written into it if he became champion if that's what he wanted, but he didn't. If a fighter like Randy Couture cannot escape a contract, there's no way KJ Noons can. You signed the deal, live up to it.


 
Have you read this thread???
Why would he be pissed at himself or his agent.....XC isnt honoring their end of the deal, how would KJ or his agent know that was gonna happen...KJ lived up to his end XC didnt...:dunno:


----------



## hebaj (Jun 25, 2008)

KJ signed the contract, so he should oblige by it and STFU and fight. This ain't boxing, he can't pick and choose who he fights, when where and how.

Diaz is the more marketable fighter, so what. Rejecting the chance to headline the CBS card is stupid.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Have you read this thread???
> Why would he be pissed at himself or his agent.....XC isnt honoring their end of the deal, how would KJ or his agent know that was gonna happen...KJ lived up to his end XC didnt...:dunno:


I've heard multiple excuses from KJ so it's hard to keep track: Diaz doesn't deserve title shot, Diaz makes more money, I want to box, I want more money, etc... Which one are you referring to?

Bottomline is he refused to defend his title on CBS. That's not living up to his end. It's also a horrible decision too as it would have been great exposure for him as Kimbo and Gina are going to bring in a lot viewers. Someone should have explained future earning potential to him. But as it stands now, he's stripped of the belt and is still under the same contract and owes them 2 fights and doesn't get nationwide exposure on CBS. So how exactly was this a good move for his career?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Shogun said:


> I've heard multiple excuses from KJ so it's hard to keep track: Diaz doesn't deserve title shot, Diaz makes more money, I want to box, I want more money, etc... Which one are you referring to?
> 
> Bottomline is he refused to defend his title on CBS. That's not living up to his end. It's also a horrible decision too as it would have been great exposure for him as Kimbo and Gina are going to bring in a lot viewers. Someone should have explained future earning potential to him. But as it stands now, he's stripped of the belt and is still under the same contract and owes them 2 fights and doesn't get nationwide exposure on CBS. So how exactly was this a good move for his career?


 
If i could make a suggestion...read this whole article before you comment..... http://www.mmaforum.com/elitexc-stri...j-cryfest.html .. after reading this look at your last post...... my next advice would be read the whole thread before you comment......the answers to your questions are already posted.....

shogun..you represent the average mma fan..........you know not what you speak of...talkin about Gina and Kimbo...hey Kimbo's good to you isnt he???


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> If i could make a suggestion...read this whole article before you comment..... http://www.mmaforum.com/elitexc-stri...j-cryfest.html .. after reading this look at your last post...... my next advice would be read the whole thread before you comment......the answers to your questions are already posted.....
> 
> shogun..you represent the average mma fan..........you know not what you speak of...talkin about Gina and Kimbo...hey Kimbo's good to you isnt he???


I've read the cryfest already, my point was KJ's excuses change every minute. In the end, he's come out as the loser in this.

I don't think you understood me when I referred to Gina and Kimbo. I'm talking about their drawing power, not their MMA skills.

Let me explain it simply to you like I would for a 6 year old: 

People know Kimbo and Gina, millions of people tune in to CBS to watch those two fight. Kimbo and Gina make big money. Kimbo and Gina not on CBS? No one watches EXC on CBS.

People do not know KJ, not many people will tune in just to see KJ fight, thus KJ does not make a lot of money. 

KJ appears on card with two popular people (Kimbo and Gina), KJ gets more well known, KJ could make money later. 

Simple eh?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Shogun said:


> I've read the cryfest already, my point was KJ's excuses change every minute. In the end, he's come out as the loser in this.
> 
> I don't think you understood me when I referred to Gina and Kimbo. I'm talking about their drawing power, not their MMA skills.
> 
> ...


Simple eh?? No not really.......so I'll break it down on your 6yr old level....kJ's "excuses" as you call them have never changed.......so your wrong......


second....I totally understood you were refereing to their drawing power.....my point is that they are not a draw unless you are asily entertaind....like yourself.....



third...learn what the term contract really stands for.....it stands for what was promised to him already that hasnt been met....surely some as smart as you can understand what a contract means....or are you really blinded by XC bullshit????????


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I think they did the right thing. When have you ever heard of a UFC champion turning down a fight. When you're under contract, you have to fulfill your contract. I understand the argument that Elite XC hasn't lived up to their end of the bargain, but a refusal to fight doesn't help your situation. Also Noons needs to understand that he is extremely far from having a promising boxing career. He's never beaten a good fighter. He's a good 6-7 fights that would have to be progressive better opponents before he would even be considered for an under card fight on ESPN. I'm sure that he thinks he should be getting the kind of money a 7-1 (5) mma fighter gets. Unfortunately in boxing those kind of guys get a couple hundred bucks to fight. I think Noons needs to realize he's not a mma star either. He's not a top 10 fighter. I just hope that we get to see Diaz vs Alvarez.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> *I think they did the right thing. When have you ever heard of a UFC champion turning down a fight.* When you're under contract, you have to fulfill your contract. I understand the argument that Elite XC hasn't lived up to their end of the bargain, but a refusal to fight doesn't help your situation. Also Noons needs to understand that he is extremely far from having a promising boxing career. He's never beaten a good fighter. He's a good 6-7 fights that would have to be progressive better opponents before he would even be considered for an under card fight on ESPN. I'm sure that he thinks he should be getting the kind of money a 7-1 (5) mma fighter gets. Unfortunately in boxing those kind of guys get a couple hundred bucks to fight. I think Noons needs to realize he's not a mma star either. He's not a top 10 fighter. I just hope that we get to see Diaz vs Alvarez.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You could also point out Tito ducked Chuck for quite a while by refusing to fight him till he finally gave in to the pressure.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

There is a difference though. Randy didn't simply turn down a fight with Big Nog. He quit the UFC. Noons was trying to turn down a fight AND still hold onto the belt.

I get why you posted the pick, but it isn't a correct analogy.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Look out how well that turned out. Actually he did not turn down a fight. The UFC had not told him who they wanted him to fight when he first started seeking out fedor.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, rocky is right. It's not that Randy turned down a fight, it's that Randy tried to retire when he realized the UFC could not even get Fedor under contract. Considerably smarter than KJ's choice to simply not answer the phone until they put someone other than Diaz in front of him.

And why didn't Dana strip Randy's title? legal reasons aside, he is worth about a billion times what KJ is. Hell, KJ has only beaten two tough guys in his whole career and he was refusing a rematch with one of them.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Shogun...great point. I respect K.J's game but Diaz deserves another shot based on the fact that he lost via doctor stoppage. Diaz can't help that he has a lot of scar tissue on his face. Nick is a seasoned, respected MMA warrior that has no quit in him. Hey...Riddick Bowe dropped his HW belt right in the trash can when he found out that Lennox Lewis was his next opponent. If you are the champ you have to have the balls to defend it. If not, then forfit the title. Dumb move on K.J's part.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Can we stop quoting the picture? It's getting really annoying having to scroll past such an unnecessarily large picture 3 times to read people's posts.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Noons and Dion... man, not exactly a couple of rocket scientists.

KJ has no future in the sport now. he's no couture, not even a tito. Who would not only pick him up, but give him a title shot knowing that he might pull this again? No one needs that sort of pain in the ass, he's simply shot himself in his stupid foot. 

as for stripping him... good riddance. Now the strap can go back up for contention.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


>


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Yep, although he never admitted that he didn't want to fight chuck, just had a bunch of excuses, and then eventually did.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Yep, although he never admitted that he didn't want to fight chuck, just had a bunch of excuses, and then eventually did.


shit they even had to make an interim title because he was ducking people. he was ducking belfort for awhile to.


----------

